# space marine banners



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi another question 

i have the new banner pole i also have a oop ultramarine banner which is like a sticker. the two do not look compatable, im not good enough to paint the banner as it should so how do people do there banners?

thanks agian for your time

rob


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

A simple design painted well is often far better then some ridiculously detailed banner done badly, so heres what I would do.

I presume you're talking about the Marine Co. standard in the command box? First paint a simple quartered pattern. Next paint a thin border around the edge of the banner, and a large Roman Numeral for the battle company your force is from in the middle. Then using transfers from the vehicle sheet, place a small design in each quarter of the banner. Give it a go, you may not even have to put the transfers on.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

wow i would not have thought of that, its a really good idea THANKS!!!!!


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

any chance of posts of peoples baners?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here you go buddy, maybe this will help:biggrin:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=260539#post260539


----------

